# Whirlpool (Kenmore) Ice Maker Slow...



## Juno1996 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi. I have a Kenmore (Whirlpool) side-by-side and our ice maker has had a hard time keeping up. Here are the symptoms & my attempts to fix:

Ice maker has been getting slower over the past year or so.

Ice tray fills with water just fine after dumping ice but the frozen ice just sits there.

Turning the fridge off & on fridge results in emptying of the ice tray 1 time. The tray will then fill with water & then not dump again.
Turning the freezer to level 7 (coldest) results in no change to ice production. Right now the freezer is at negative 10 degrees.
Would love to hear others' opinions on the source of the problem. I'm thinking maybe I just need to replace the whole ice maker unit but it's $167 from Sears parts.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

is the ice bucket in the door or in the freezer section?


----------



## msaeger (Mar 1, 2011)

If it's the kind with the bucket in the freezer just buy a new one. I messed with mine for a while trying to fix it because I thought they were a the price you have listed. Then I went to Menards and they have them for 50 bucks. Probably not OEM but who cares it works as good as the original one did.


----------

